# Dimming screw in cfl's



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CTshockhazard said:


> Need help finding a good dimmer for (20) 13watt screw in compact fluorescent lamps.
> 
> I noticed that while standard dimmers don't have a cfl rating, the new leviton any dimmers are only rated to 150watts on cfl's.
> 
> Would any quality dimmer work with dimmable cfl lamps?



Nope they need to be rated for CFL's 

How hard would it be to split the circuit and use 2 dimmers. ?

That's pretty stupid to only have them good for 150 watts


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

450 watts 


http://www.legrand.us/passandseymour/dimmers/universal/h703ptutc.aspx#.Ul1lgmIpDFo


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

CTshockhazard said:


> I noticed that while standard dimmers don't have a cfl rating, the new leviton any dimmers are only rated to 150watts on cfl's.


150 watts max? wtf is that?

does it do led also & what's max usage for that?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

CTshockhazard said:


> Need help finding a good dimmer for (20) 13watt screw in compact fluorescent lamps.
> 
> I noticed that while standard dimmers don't have a cfl rating, the new leviton any dimmers are only rated to 150watts on cfl's.
> 
> Would any quality dimmer work with dimmable cfl lamps?


 
Do they even make any quality dimmable cfls?


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> 450 watts
> 
> 
> http://www.legrand.us/passandseymour/dimmers/universal/h703ptutc.aspx#.Ul1lgmIpDFo


Awesome, thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Nope they need to be rated for CFL's
> 
> How hard would it be to split the circuit and use 2 dimmers. ?
> 
> That's pretty stupid to only have them good for 150 watts


Splitting would be doable, but no way they would want to pay for it. It's actually 2 separately switched banks of 4 fixtures with 5 lamps in each in a cathedral ceiling.

Yeah 150! 



DH ELECTRIC said:


> 150 watts max? wtf is that?
> 
> does it do led also & what's max usage for that?


Yes, 150W on LED as well.



drspec said:


> Do they even make any quality dimmable cfls?


Quality dimmers, try and follow along! :laughing: j/k

Not really sure about quality dimmable cfl's but I may be finding out soon if I get the job.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Rexel has those dimmers.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

CTshockhazard said:


> Splitting would be doable, but no way they would want to pay for it. It's actually 2 separately switched banks of 4 fixtures with 5 lamps in each in a cathedral ceiling.
> 
> Yeah 150!
> 
> ...


 

5 lamps at 13 watts each = 65 watts

65 < 150......not seeing the problem with using a 150 watt dimmer


I know you wanted a quality cfl dimmer, but if you don't have quality cfl bulbs, then wtf is the point?


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

drspec said:


> 5 lamps at 13 watts each = 65 watts
> 
> 65 < 150......not seeing the problem with using a 150 watt dimmer
> 
> ...


4 fixtures with 5 lamps each. 4x5=20, 20x13=260, 260 > 150


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

crazyboy said:


> 4 fixtures with 5 lamps each. 4x5=20, 20x13=260, 260 > 150


I hate math........... it F*cks everything up


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

crazyboy said:


> 4 fixtures with 5 lamps each. 4x5=20, 20x13=260, 260 > 150


I read that wrong. I was thinking 5 lamps total.

My bad.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

drspec said:


> I read that wrong. I was thinking 5 lamps total.
> 
> My bad.


I did the first time I read it too!


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

What's a dimming screw?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

mikewillnot said:


> What's a dimming screw?


He means he wants to dim screw-in cfl bulb fixtures.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

mikewillnot said:


> What's a dimming screw?


A dumb f*cker :laughing:


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> He means he wants to dim screw-in cfl bulb fixtures.


D'oh!


----------

